# Lyman Universal Trimmer vsS RCBS Trim Pro Case Trimmer



## 97th Signalman (Apr 10, 2008)

I have an older RCBS collet type case trimmer and it gives me some trouble on .303 Brit. rimmed cartridge cases. I find that the rim diameters of .303 vary several thosandths from shell to shell, even within the same brand. In a collet type trimmer like the older RCBS that changes the entry of the collet into the cartridge holder. As a result I am experiencing considerable variation in the trim lengths of my .303 shells. After setting trim length and proceeding from one cartridge to the next I get trim lengths that vary of as much as .010" from one shell to the next.

I am looking for a timmer that doesn't depend of a collet so I wont get cartridge length variations on rimmed cartridges. Both the RCBS trimpro and the Lyman Universal tirmmer look like they may have a design that may not give me the same problem as they don't use colletts.

I would like to hear from users of these two trimmers as to whether they may help the problem I am having with vaiances in Rim Diameters messing up my cartridge lengths.


----------



## Brad from ND (Jan 23, 2007)

I have a Lyman universal case trimmer and it works pretty well. The only problem that I have is I have to push the pilot into the case mouth before I lock down the rim or the case isn't straight. Good luck trying to find the power adapter, too. They make a new shaft that you can put a drill on and trim cases with that, but no one seems to carry it. The lock works well from .223 to 300 RUM to 500 [email protected] to 45-70. I haven't found a case yet that won't work. Hope this helps.


----------



## 97th Signalman (Apr 10, 2008)

BassnMan said:


> I have a Lyman universal case trimmer and it works pretty well. The only problem that I have is I have to push the pilot into the case mouth before I lock down the rim or the case isn't straight. Good luck trying to find the power adapter, too. They make a new shaft that you can put a drill on and trim cases with that, but no one seems to carry it. The lock works well from .223 to 300 RUM to 500 [email protected] to 45-70. I haven't found a case yet that won't work. Hope this helps.


Thanks BassnMan,
That helps alot. You are the only respondent that I had and I posted my query on three different forums.


----------



## 4seasons (Feb 6, 2007)

Have you tried the Lee trim tool? It isn't adjustable but it will cut all your brass to the same length. It is also the cheapest and easiest to use. Just chuck it up in your cordless drill and it is powered too.


----------

